# Got any weird, strange or cool talents?



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

Like a talent you never practiced towards, you just somehow have?

Me personally I can come up with a drum beat and lyrics on the spot, just not at the same time though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2011)

i am very good at being a huge klutz and making an ass out of myself. does that count?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i am very good at being a huge klutz and making an ass out of myself. does that count?


 You're a furry... so no :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> You're a furry... so no :3


 
hey! im no smelly furry! >:O you guys still didnt manage to convert me! XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> hey! im no smelly furry! >:O you guys still didnt manage to convert me! XD


 *looks through your fa favs*
_suuurrreee_


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2011)

I can pick up on any instrument fairly quickly. I started piano a few months ago and now I have the mind to sightread sheet music while having the finger dexterity to play full compositions. Bass guitar only took me like a week to get good at, and I picked up drums almost instantly.


----------



## Cam (Jan 7, 2011)

I can swallow my tongue


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

Cam said:


> I can swallow my tongue


 That actually explains alot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *looks through your fa favs*
> _suuurrreee_


 
i fav'd powdered toast man, the spawn and a lobster. your argument is invalid


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i fav'd powdered toast man, the spawn and a lobster. your argument is invalid


 but you also fav'd
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4001414/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4594836/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4206790/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3025607/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2702535/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2392749/
one of us, one of us


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> but you also fav'd
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4001414/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4594836/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4206790/
> ...


 
stop stalking me! O_O


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Like a talent you never practiced towards, you just somehow have?
> 
> Me personally I can come up with a drum beat and lyrics on the spot, just not at the same time though.


 this
and thinking of improvements to the design of whatever object i'm currently looking at




also blowjobs


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 7, 2011)

I can once in a while create a funny joke.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I can pick up practically anything in chemistry with next to no effort, and remember it for years afterwards!

Unfortunately the same can't be said for any of my other subjects...


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 7, 2011)

I can walk on my toes. Not as in the front part of the foot, I actually mean toes. Specifically my big toe, and the little one next to it. No training, no dance shoes.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 7, 2011)

I can use my tongue as a suction cup and pull stuff around on a table or just pick it straight up. 
Story- I was drunk and decided I couldn't use my hands so I sat on them. My shot glass was across the table so I leaned over stuck my tongue to it and pulled it closer. Then got more drunk to the point I started picking up stuff with my tongue and got called Lizard Lady from then on.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I can use my tongue as a suction cup and pull stuff around on a table or just pick it straight up.
> Story- I was drunk and decided I couldn't use my hands so I sat on them. My shot glass was across the table so I leaned over stuck my tongue to it and pulled it closer. Then got more drunk to the point I started picking up stuff with my tongue and got called Lizard Lady from then on.


 that's kind of awesome


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 7, 2011)

I can write calligraphy and apparently I'm pretty decent at writing other messages on/in mediums other than paper like in the air and on the blackboard . :3


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I can write calligraphy and apparently I'm pretty decent at writing other messages on/in mediums other than paper like in the air and on the blackboard . :3


 ewww, you're a raver? D-:


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 7, 2011)

i can raise one eyebrow. that may not sound too spectacular, but i have raised only one eyebrow so many times, that when i try to raise both, one goes way higher than the other


----------



## Atona (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm double-jointed in a lot of areas.

Also, I have the ability to bluff my way out of anything that doesn't involve math or science. If you've got a paper to write about a theory, a novel I've never read, questions on the morality of something, symbolism, or any other creative writing exercises, give me 10-20 minutes and I can write a HUGE essay talking my ass off about said topic in a convincing manner.

It's never something I had to practice for, I just miraculously gain the soul of a bullshit made-for-tv host whenever I forget to do my homework.


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

NA3LKER said:


> i can raise one eyebrow. that may not sound too spectacular, but i have raised only one eyebrow so many times, that when i try to raise both, one goes way higher than the other


 
Oh (N/P)-A3LKER,
I came into this thread because I saw you posted and I knew it'd be so bad it'd be funny. I was not dissapointed. Your talent pool makes me laugh really fucking hard.

Hey guys, that's my talent, just like NA3LKER's it's not a talent but hey man it's all I've got: I can laugh really hard at idiots. 

Also, I can juggle three balls/apples/oranges of similar size and weight.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> ewww, you're a raver? D-:


 
Uh, no...?

It's me waving an LED fleshlight in the air with the camera set to extended exposure. Although now that you mention it, I'm sure a glow stick or two might add some more fun with with different colors. 

Also, why do you care?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

Im double jointed.  Its insane... 
Im a deadshot at very long ranges, according to my stepdad.  
Spelling is nothing.  Like the word is a figure in my head which is like the answer to its spelling. 

Those are out of the ordinary I guess.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

somehow i'm naturally good with words
i know you wouldn't believe me from the way i _post_
but when i _write_ something--when the words start pouring out--it's like...a fugue state or something
like another personality takes over, you know?
and that personality's eloquent in all the ways i'm typically not



Adelio Altomar said:


> Uh, no...?
> 
> It's me waving an LED fleshlight in the air with the camera set to extended exposure. Although now that you mention it, I'm sure a glow stick or two might add some more fun with with different colors.
> 
> Also, why do you care?


 ravers listen to terrible music
i take music very seriously


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 7, 2011)

I can view most type of furry porn and not instantly vomit all over the screen.

It's damn hard, though. 

(Not my penis)


----------



## Jw (Jan 7, 2011)

Though it's not a talent, I'm double jointed and can literally bend my left index finger all the way back and touch my wrist-- the wrong way. I can tounch the entire length of my thumb to my forearm. I can also throw my shoulder out of joint (not fun, makes me wanna black out), and can generally bend or twist any limb around at awkward, "sick and disgusting" looking angles, according to other people, without meaning too. 

I also have the ability to pick up new tools or techniques and learn them insanely quickly with either hand. I'm ambidextrous with tools, guns, art supplies, technology, and rudimentary stuff as long as 

I also have instant recall of a lot of stuff. If I know it, chances are I can spit it out in a matter of 10 seconds. Very rarely do I need to sift through stuff in my head to figure something out. this also gives me a hellacious memory, where I can recall entire conversations from a week prior, definitely recalling the subject and likely recalling some specific lines I said or heard. It doesn't even matter if it was banter or a serious conversation.

Related note, I learn stuff fast too and tend to apply it right away, meaning I learn anything that even mildly interests me, and sometimes I still learn something even when I hate the subject. Strangely though, I recently started having a hard time spelling things, but that's obviously not a talent.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm good with creating stories. If I have just one song, instrumental or what have you, I can make a story almost instantly. I give the characters, make them up, and I have yet another one. I think my count of original stories that I've bothered to develop goes to well over 50, and ones I've written down well over 200.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 7, 2011)

I can imitate the Emperor from SW pretty good.
Not much of a talent, but it makes my nerdfriends laugh.


----------



## Jesie (Jan 7, 2011)

I can tie a knot in a cherry stem..

..in my mouth...


----------



## Xenke (Jan 7, 2011)

surprisingly inb4autofellatio


----------



## BRN (Jan 7, 2011)

Xenke said:


> surprisingly inb4autofellatio


 
You lucky son of a bitch, all I got is numeracy.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 7, 2011)

I can type excessively fast.  About 100 words per minute.

I catch on to math-related things about 3 times as fast as my peers.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 7, 2011)

I can summon animal friends to maul my enemies.
...

I'm don't think I'm terrible at thinking up lyrics to videya themes and short rhymes.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't mean to blow my own trumpet, but I do a damn good Krogan impression.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 7, 2011)

I can answer any question of the horror genre. Doesn't matter if it's movies or literature, I can answer all.

go ahead and try me


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got an incredible sense of balance.
And I can vomit as if it were a simple bodily function like urination.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 7, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> I've got an incredible sense of balance.
> *And I can vomit as if it were a simple bodily function like urination.*


 Oddly I can do that too. >.>


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess another talent I have is that I apparently have a 'sexy' voice when I want to speak well but that's only on a good day. 



Love! said:


> ravers listen to terrible music
> i take music very seriously


 
Oooooh, I see. I don't care if the music is "good" to the ears of certain people or not. 
If I like it, I'll listen to it, if I don't, I won't. It ain't that hard. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't know people could do that.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

i do a great duke devlin impression
well
the abridged series version of him

other voices too


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2011)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Oddly I can do that too. >.>


 I can do that too, used to in high school if I didn't feel like going to school that day *BLARG*.


----------



## The DK (Jan 7, 2011)

I can crack my joints by just moving them around in a weird way


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 7, 2011)

VoidBat said:


> I can imitate the Emperor from SW pretty good.
> Not much of a talent, but it makes my nerdfriends laugh.


DFTBA my friend...DFTBA


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 7, 2011)

The DK said:


> I can crack my joints by just moving them around in a weird way


 
I can crack nearly every joint in my body.

Feels fucking good but sometimes my back might crack wrong which leaves me in a lot of pain.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2011)

I am immune to chemical poisons of all kinds 

I don't regularly test this talent.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

i can walk long distances in the cold and wind wearing only light clothing
i do this often
as i enjoy it


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> i can walk long distances in the cold and wind wearing only light clothing
> i do this often
> as i enjoy it


 
i do that too actually, especially when listening to fitting music

i also sleep under an open window no matter what the temperature


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2011)

my talent is being able to stand temperatures of 90+ while wearing a hoodie and cursing whoever invented cold


----------



## Monster. (Jan 7, 2011)

According to my family, I'm artistic, intelligent, and probably much too smart for my own good.

Since that is an absolute crock of bullshit, my hidden talent is that I ruin lives. I'm not even joking; someone I once considered a friend claimed that I ruined her life and made her the insecure, lying thief of a bitch she is. In reality, she was like that in the beginning, so I don't think I can take ALL the credit.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i do that too actually, especially when listening to fitting music
> 
> i also sleep under an open window no matter what the temperature


 my god, you're so emo


----------



## Cam (Jan 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That actually explains alot.


 
delayed response!

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 7, 2011)

I can drive cars really fast.


----------



## Drackonarius (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I can be quite good at controling my dreams to make them go as I want them to, is that a talent?
If not, well I can get distracted quite easy by almost everything, but when I start talking about PokÃ©mon or videogames, almost nothing distracts me


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 7, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> Well I can be quite good at controling my dreams to make them go as I want them to, is that a talent?
> If not, well I can get distracted quite easy by almost everything, but when I start talking about PokÃ©mon or videogames, almost nothing distracts me


 
Damn, I wish I could control my dreams. I have tons of completely random and obsolete dreams where I get so close do doing something that I want to do, but I rarely ever get to do it. Most recently, I did get to hold a wheelie on my motorcycle for quite a long time, and that is it. Everything else is a complete let down.


----------



## insan3guy (Jan 7, 2011)

i can drive people insane really fast.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 7, 2011)

insan3guy said:


> i can drive people insane really fast.


Oh, murr.

I mean, what. WHAT. al;a.... Get out of my h....my head.... YOU ag;lsdkjag;dljgh;drwyulN/
;


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 8, 2011)

Bragfest ahoy. 
I can un-focus and over-focus my eyes at will by literally manipulating the muscle that controls the iris.
Crack nearly every movable joint in my body, including the cartilage/bone one in noses.
Raise eyebrows alternately, cross eyes, do tongue tricks, wiggle ears alternately, shift my scalp.
Walk through a discount store and point out and name nearly every illegally used font.
'Get' Monty Python humor.
Pull off wearing a fedora.
_And_ I can poop.

Now please excuse me while I execute all of these at the same time. :V


----------



## Icky (Jan 8, 2011)

Uh. I can play most any percussion instrument out there, especially marimba, and I can twist my tongue upside down.

I AM TALENTED YAY


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 8, 2011)

My refractory period is only 10 minutes.


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 8, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Oh (N/P)-A3LKER,
> I came into this thread because I saw you posted and I knew it'd be so bad it'd be funny. I was not dissapointed. Your talent pool makes me laugh really fucking hard.
> 
> Hey guys, that's my talent, just like NA3LKER's it's not a talent but hey man it's all I've got: I can laugh really hard at idiots.


 

jees, way to put a downer on someone. i dont have any talent, you are right about that. im kinda good at maths and chemistry, thats all i have.
is all you have hate?
and this PA3LKER person isnt me. i know it seems like it is, seeing as PA3LKER hasnt posted anything since people thought that it was me, but it aint me.if i was gonna create a new account, why would i make the name so similar?


----------



## Aremay (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't do crazy interesting stuff with my body (except count my own ribs and there was a time my lung collapsed on itself, but I don't think that counts).

I can do a pretty good range of accents - Australian, Russian, French, various English. Working on South African. People tell me I'm academically talented as well


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Damn, I wish I could control my dreams. I have tons of completely random and obsolete dreams where I get so close do doing something that I want to do, but I rarely ever get to do it. Most recently, I did get to hold a wheelie on my motorcycle for quite a long time, and that is it. Everything else is a complete let down.


 
I can do that and I can recall forgotten dreams.

You'd be surprised what you can accomplish from reading a shit ton of meditation guide books.


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

i can put out cigarettes on my wrists and carry hot frying pants by the metal without flinching


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 8, 2011)

I know a lot of TV trivia that would stump everyone.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, also, I can see those magic eye things pretty much instantly, as I can diverge my eyesight at will.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh, also, I can see those magic eye things pretty much instantly, as I can diverge my eyesight at will.


 
That reminds me, I can make my pupils shake like my eyes are having a seizure

i don't know where i learned that


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2011)

Ironically, I can shove an entire popsicle down my throat.


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 8, 2011)

I can mirror write, like Leo da Vinci, and everytime I play a new cardgame, trading or regular, I win.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 8, 2011)

I can hook myself up to line current without being electrocuted.  Like this guy:  http://www.history.com/shows/stan-lees-superhumans/bios/


----------



## Jw (Jan 8, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> I can mirror write, like Leo da Vinci, and everytime I play a new cardgame, trading or regular, I win.


 
Huh, I can usually only manage that with my left hand, where I was brought up to only write with my right hand. 

Can you draw stuff symmetrically? Like one hand draws the regular version, while the other hands draws in mirror at the same time?


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2011)

Love! said:


> my god, you're so emo


 
nah it's just what makes me comfortable :]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> Well I can be quite good at controling my dreams to make them go as I want them to, is that a talent?
> If not, well I can get distracted quite easy by almost everything, but when I start talking about PokÃ©mon or videogames, almost nothing distracts me


 
Lucid dreaming is when you're aware of your own dreams, so I guess that would fit into it.

I found that, after acting for a movie, I am able to fall flat on the ground without flinching or any sort of anticipation. It hurts every time, but I guess the movie comes first.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 8, 2011)

I can design and create my own clothes, bags or costumes without using any sort of pattern.
I can spot animals easily. I'll be like "Oh hey there is a deer" and other people will not see it.
I can pick up and learn how to use weapons and tools very quickly.


----------



## Drackonarius (Jan 8, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Damn, I wish I could control my dreams. I have tons of completely random and obsolete dreams where I get so close do doing something that I want to do, but I rarely ever get to do it. Most recently, I did get to hold a wheelie on my motorcycle for quite a long time, and that is it. Everything else is a complete let down.


Well if you want to, I can send you some tips that may help you to do that. Just tell me if you want them via PM or maybe in this thread or by msn


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 8, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Huh, I can usually only manage that with my left hand, where I was brought up to only write with my right hand.
> 
> Can you draw stuff symmetrically? Like one hand draws the regular version, while the other hands draws in mirror at the same time?


 
its a left handed thing, I'm ambidextrous, dominantly left handed, but when it comes to writing w/ my right hand, let's just say I need practice, but I can do symmetrical hand symbols, but i've yet to try writing symmetrically


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 9, 2011)

I can shake my eyes and make them go right round. It takes some time until I look like a regenerator, and it hurts to do so.

I used to lift my lower eyelid.

I think I know how to throw rulers in a perfect arc as a knife, but throwing knives is a bad subject with me.

I know how to attach laser pointers to most everything.


I feel special.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 9, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Bragfest ahoy.
> I can un-focus and over-focus my eyes at will by literally manipulating the muscle that controls the iris.
> Crack nearly every movable joint in my body, including the cartilage/bone one in noses.
> Raise eyebrows alternately, cross eyes, do tongue tricks, wiggle ears alternately, shift my scalp.
> ...


 
My friend lives in western PA and he wears a fedora like it's in his religion....but he doesn't know german (your sig) :/


----------



## Deo (Jan 9, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> Well I can be quite good at controling my dreams to make them go as I want them to, is that a talent?
> If not, well I can get distracted quite easy by almost everything, but when I start talking about PokÃ©mon or videogames, almost nothing distracts me



Do you know Darknoctus, mister Dracknarius?


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 9, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> My friend lives in western PA and he wears a fedora like it's in his religion....but he doesn't know german (your sig) :/


 LOL, I'm a nearly half German, but I never made the connection there. Google my sig, it's the funniest joke in the world, From Monty Python. It doesn't even translate into anything.

But I do love my fedora.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 9, 2011)

I can build epic things in minecraft


----------



## Milo (Jan 9, 2011)

I can... lift my legs over my head with no problem

I can... sing like one of my favorite musicians... he sings all of his songs in falsetto lol. (not insinuating I have a good voice, just that my voice can go high)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 9, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I can build epic things in minecraft


 
Everybody can build.
Not everybody can invent redstone circuits that work perfectly, and not everybody can craete dispensers, or modifications.


Just watch Ethos


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

CynicalCirno said:


> Everybody can build.
> Not everybody can invent redstone circuits that work perfectly, and not everybody can craete dispensers, or modifications.


 need a dispenser here
 need a dispenser here
 need a dispenser here
 need a dispenser here
 need a dispenser here
need a dispenser here
 need a dispenser here


----------



## LindsayPL (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got tallent to acting, falling into problems and having bad opinion  I hope that last won't reveal here.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm resistant to gross out videos, insults, undercooked food and bad tastes. Also when I'm at parties I tend to be able to fit the most of a certain object in my mouth out of all there, despite my lack of real world experience, be it lightsaber toys, beer bottles, pringles or Bananas.

Is apathy a talent? I don't know and don't care


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 9, 2011)

I break technology. Three cellphones down last year, new record!

I also broke an arcade machine by touching it, and another started spewing tickets at me. Several refused to give me my winnings.

Several N64 childhood games were permanently glitched by me.

Etc.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 9, 2011)

Blues said:


> I break technology. Three cellphones down last year, new record!
> 
> I also broke an arcade machine by touching it, and another started spewing tickets at me. Several refused to give me my winnings.
> 
> ...



The X-Men will be knocking on your door within days.


----------



## Jw (Jan 9, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> its a left handed thing, I'm ambidextrous, dominantly left handed, but when it comes to writing w/ my right hand, let's just say I need practice, but I can do symmetrical hand symbols, but i've yet to try writing symmetrically


 
Yeah, I'm ambidextrous too, but my right hand is more conditioned to holding a pencil for longer. Hand cramps in the left hand happen really quickly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 9, 2011)

My friends insist I can predict the immediate future, or what someone else is thinking.* I *think I just hang around very predictable people.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 9, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> The X-Men will be knocking on your door within days.


 
Bring it. >:V


----------



## Kreevox (Jan 9, 2011)

oh, and i can bend the end join on all the fingers on my left hand without bending the knuckle or the middle joint, individually, in any combination, or all together.


----------



## kurousenkou (Jan 9, 2011)

Blues said:


> I break technology. Three cellphones down last year, new record!
> 
> I also broke an arcade machine by touching it, and another started spewing tickets at me. Several refused to give me my winnings.
> 
> ...



 You are a very dangerous fur.

I can dislocate my shoulders at will and pop them back in with little to no effort.

I'm also naturally skilled in Close Quarters Combat, I specialize in knives and swords and use open palmed techniques when unarmed


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2011)

I can pretty much listen to the first 2 bars of any song in most genres, and tell you the name of the song and the band (or composer, in the case of classical music).  I can also tell you what soundtrack it's from if applicable.


----------



## Icky (Jan 10, 2011)

kurousenkou said:


> I'm also naturally skilled in Close Quarters Combat, I specialize in knives and swords and use open palmed techniques when unarmed


 
_INTERNET TOUGH GUY

TO THE MAAAAAAAX_


----------



## NobleThorne (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup I gots some strange talents.
Drawing stuff like this http://noblethorne.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d32y0uj
and rubbing feet and backs, I've got magic hands!


----------



## NobleThorne (Jan 10, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> The X-Men will be knocking on your door within days.


 
back in the 90's I got to go on the internet for the first time, I was 8, well I visited kidsWB and caught a virus that made the cd drive open and close and open and close....

Ya I'm tough on tech. I smashed an xbox controller because I shot a guy with a shotgun on halo punched him and I died and not him.

Bit my phone in half this past year, It loses calls for no good reason so I'd bite it every time a call was dropped. got to the point where it had to be plugged in to make a call and just keep the power on. That was the final straw, if the wire wiggled around durring the conversation the phone died, well that pissed me off and I snapped it in half with the screen in my teeth.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> _INTERNET TOUGH GUY
> 
> TO THE MAAAAAAAX_


 Dude don't get him pissed off, he is clearly a ninjafur and specializes in parkour and waterfall meditation. He knows where you sleep and what color your underwear is.
Naturally, we should all feel submissive to this dominate creature. I'll prepare a sacrifice.

*:V*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2011)

I have dreams that give hints of the future. Nothing special, as tons of people have this ability.

*:I*


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

I can pop out the tendons (i think they're tendons) on my wrists and push my finger underneath them to the other side....


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm Black. :V


----------



## ShadowPawz (Jan 11, 2011)

Im good at coming up with ideas on new guns. Even the firing, ejecting and feeding mechanisms.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 11, 2011)

Cats are magnetically attracted to me and can't help but perch on my shoulders... with their claws. Catbutts in my face, no means yes. :c


----------



## Carnie (Jan 11, 2011)

I can hold my thumbs at really odd angles like behind my knuckles and stuff. Also, kimoras never seem to work on me, and I can lick my nose, if you would even call that a talent lol.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys guys, I can act like I give a shit. Is that a talent? :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'm Black. :V


 
That's a great talent that the colleges are looking for.



barefootfoof said:


> Guys guys, I can act like I give a shit. Is that a talent? :V


 

No, that's a freak of nature. Go call Ripley's or something. Maybe they can do an article on the only FAF member who can give a damn.


----------

